# [Comunity Review] Acer Travelmate 5520 - Super Notebook für nicht-Gamer



## GR-Thunderstorm (7. Oktober 2007)

*[Comunity Review] Acer Travelmate 5520 - Super Notebook für nicht-Gamer*

Hallo liebe PCGHEgemeinde,
auf Geheiß eines Redis, schreibe ich diesen Artikel hier nocheinmal. Diesmal mit Bildern. ^^

Ich war schon seit längerem auf der Suche nach einem Begleiter für mein baldig beginnendes Studium. Ich war bei der Suche nicht auf eine großartige Spieleleistung aus, da ich hierfür meinen normalen Rechner habe. Also brauchte ich etwas mit einer guten CPU Leistung, einer nicht zu geringen Festplattengröße, einem Cardreader, wenigstens 1GB RAM und einer einfachen Office-Grafikkarte.

Ich muss vorne weg sagen, dass ich eigentlich ziemliche Aversionen gegenüber vorinstallierten Systemen habe (darunter fallen fertige PCs von Dell, Media Markt und Co. und eigentlich auch Laptops), da ich einfach ganz gern selbst alles einstelle wie ich es will und nicht der Hersteller. Da habe ich irgendwie das Gefühl, dass ich an einem Second hand Gerät sitze und nicht an einem nagelneuen Gerät. Ich habe es einfach lieber, wenn ich genau weiß, womit ich grade arbeite. Zudem sind Komponenten aus derartigen System häufig in der Funktionsvielfalt beschnitten und weichen von einigen, oft komfortablen Standards ab. Die Einschnitte machen auch vor dem Betriebssystem nicht halt: Manche Funktionen werden entfernt und auch die Installation ist nur auf PCs dieses einen Herstellers möglich.
Es ist leider unmöglich, einen Laptop selbst zusammenzustellen, ohne mindestens 2000 und mehr zu bezahlen. Selbst dann ist man in der Auswahl der Teile noch seeeehr limitiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun gut, nach längerem Suchen stieß ich auf das Acer Travelmate 5520, welches meinen Erwartungen entsprach und mit einem fairen Preis von rund EUR680 aufwarten konnte. Es gibt bereits eine neuere Variante mit einer neueren Grafikkarte und einer integrierten Webcam, allerdings kostet dieses eine ganze Ecke mehr.
Dies sollte mein erstes eigenes Notebook werden und voller Vorfreude fieberte ich dem Liefertag entgegen.

:-:-:-:-:-:

* Technische Ausstattung:*

Bevor ich meine Erfahrungen schildere, hier ein paar technische Details über das Gerät:

Prozessor: AMD Turion X2 64 TL-58 (2x 1.9GHz, 2x 512 KB L2 Cache) mit Cool'n'Quiet Support
Grafikkarte: AMD (ATI) X1250 - onboard (zwischen 128MB und 384MB im Bios frei wählbar, Shared Memory)
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 512MB DDR2-667 von Hyundai
Festplatte: 160GB Hitachi 2,5" IDE
Mainboard: hauseigene Platine des Herstellers (wie für Notebooks üblich) mit AMD RS690 Chipsatz und Realtek 2Channel HD-Audio-Soundchip
Display: klares 15.4" Widescreen mit 1280x800 Bildpunkten
Sonstige Gimmicks: DVD-RW und Dual Layer Brenner, 5in1 Cardreader (SD, MMC, MS, MS Pro/xD), Bluetooth, Wireless Lan (811.2b/g) von Broadcom, 10/100 Mbit LAN von Marvell, TV-Ausgang, D-SUB Ausgang, 4x USB 2.0, eingebautes Modem, PCMCIA-Slot, Firewire
Gewicht: 2.88 kg (laut Herstellerangaben)
Akkulaufzeit: 2.5Stunden
Betriebssystem: Windows Vista Home Premium (32bit)

:-:-:-:-:-:

 *Lieferumfang*
Mitgeliefert wurde ein Akku, eine Windows Vista Home Premium 32bit DVD (Recovery), ein Garantieheft, eine Anleitung und ein Zettel mit Servicenummern.

:-:-:-:-:-:

*Design*
Äußerlich gibt es nichts an dem Gerät auszusetzen. Das Gehäuse besteht vollständig aus mattem, schwarzen Kunststoff und alles scheint ordentlich verarbeitet zu sein. Beim ersten Anfassen fällt auf, dass sich der Deckel sehr weich anfässt und sich auch leicht eindrücken lässt. Oben links prangert hier ein silbernes Acer Emblem und unten rechts klebt ein grauer Aufkleber mit der Aufschrift "SignalUp".

Auf der linken Seite findet sich der LAN-, ein D-Sub-, ein S-Video-Out-, ein USB- und ein mini Firewireanschluss, sowie der PCMCIA-Port. Auf der Rückseite befindet sich der Modemanschluss zusammen mit drei weiteren USB-Ports, der Buchse für den Netzstecker und Luftaus/-eingänge für die Lüftung. Rechts befindet sich lediglich das DVD Laufwerk. Auf der Vorderseite sieht man links und rechts die Lautsprecher, den Cardreaderslot, drei Klinkenanschlüsse für Mikrofon, Line-In und Boxen, eine Infrarotport und je einen Schalter, um Bluetooth und WLAN ein oder auszuschalten. An der Oberkante sind Betriebs-LEDs die Anzeigen, ob das Notebook an / aus ist, ob die Batterie geladen wird oder in Benutzung ist (während des Ladens leuchtet sie orange, sonst grün), ob Bluetooth verwendet wird und ob das WLAN arbeitet. Die Unterseite ist wie erwartet unspektakulär. Ein paar Aufkleber mit Seriennummern, Zahlen und dem Windowskey, Belüftungsschlitze, ein paar Schrauben, eine Abdeckplatte und das Fach für den Akku.

Die Oberfläche ist rundum leicht rau.

:-:-:-:-:-:

* Erste Nutzungserfahrungen:*
Ich packte den Laptop aus und legte den mitgelieferten Akku ein. Ich verschiebe einen zweiten Schalter, der als Sicherung dient, damit man den Akku nicht mehr entfernen kann. Zusätzlich steckte ich den Netzstecker ein, damit der Akku auch geladen wird. Mit einem Schalter an der Vorderseite entriegele ich den Deckel und öffne ihn langsam. Mein Blick schweift über das glänzende Display und die leicht gekrümmte Tastatur. Unterhalb des Displays findet sich ein weiteres mal das Acer Logo.
Vor der Tastatur befindet sich das Touchpad mit 3 Tasten darunter. Linke Mousetaste, rechte Mousetaste und etwas, was das Scrollrad zu ersetzen scheint. Allerdings kann man hier auch nach links und rechts scrollen.

Oberhalb der Tastatur befindet sich eine Chromleiste mit ein paar LEDs dazwischen und in der oberen rechten Ecke finde ich auch den Einschalter. Ein ebenso verchromter Knopf, welcher wunderbar in Leiste eingebettet ist. und Auch meine erste Befürchtung wird war: Das Gehäuse ist mit Aufklebern "verziert", welche mir "Informationen" über die Hardware geben. Da hätten wir einen Aufkleber mit dem AMD Turion 64 X2 Logo, gleich zwei ATI Logos (die Marke gibt es heute nicht mehr, da sie von AMD aufgekauft wurde, allerdings wurde die verwendete Grafikkarte noch unter ihrem Namen entwickelt und gefertigt) und dann noch einmal das Logo zu diesem "SignalUp", scheinbar dem Modell des WLAN Moduls hergestellt durch Broadcom, da das gleiche Logo noch einmal kleiner bei dem oben erwähnten WLAN Schalter zu sehen ist. Weiter rechts befindet sich ein Aufkleber mit einer Tabelle über ein paar der Systeminnereien, allerdings werden hier keine genaueren Details preisgegeben, sondern nur ein paar der Features kurz erwähnt.

Beim Drücken des Einschalters beginnt eine LED darunter zu leuchten und auch die Betriebs-LEDs an der unten Kante und in der Chromleiste beginnen ihren Dienst. Nahezu unhörbar fährt das Notebook hoch, lediglich das Klackern der Festplatte ist sehr dezent wahrnehmbar. Es ist kein so hoher *klick klick klick*-Ton wie bei den 3.5 Zoll Desktop HDDs, den ich eigentlich gewohnt bin, sondern ehr ein tiefes *klack klack klack*, allerdings ganz und gar nicht aufdringlich. Auf dem Bildschirm erscheint ein blauer Acerschriftzug auf weißen Hintergrund und am unteren Rand erscheinen ein paar Auswahlmöglichkeiten. F2 um ins BIOS zu gelangen oder F12 für das Bootmenü. Dieser Bildschirm wird allerdings nur sehr kurz angezeigt, so dass ich beim ersten mal kaum eine Chance hatte, überhaupt etwas von den Hinweisen am unteren Rand zu lesen.

Auch wenn für mich von vornherein feststand, dass ich die Festplatte erst einmal formatieren werde, warf ich doch noch einen Blick auf das System. Recht flott fährt Windows Vista hoch und ein Bildschirm erscheint, in welchem ich einen Benutzernamen und Kennwort auswählen soll. Des weiteren sollte ich einen Namen für den Laptop vergeben. Ich entschied mich nach etwas Denkzeit für "Turiontop". Ich landete auf dem Desktop auf welchem mir prompt ein Acerbild entegenstrahlte. Der gesamte Bildschirm ist wunderbar klar und absolut scharf!

Von Werk aus waren ein paar Programme des Herstellers Acer installiert und auch ein Testabo für McAfees Antiviren Software spendierte man mir. Ein kurzer Blick in den Arbeitsplatz ("Mein Computer") offenbarte mir zwei Partitionen und ein DVD RW LW. Nanu, kein Cardreader? Ich steckte Testweise einen Memory Stick ein und jetzt erschien auch hierfür ein Symbol, welches beim Entfernen wieder verschwand. Mit Vista zusammen startete noch ein weiteres kleines Programm von Acer selbst: Eine kleine Leiste mit mehreren Symbolen, welche mich unter anderem die Energieschemata einstellen oder auf andere Verwaltungsfunktionen zugreifen lies. Interessant für Presentationen: Es gibt die Möglichkeit, den Bildschirm in Zwei aufzuteilen. Auf dem linken kann man dann Notizen und dergleichen platzieren und auf dem rechten läuft Powerpoint oder so was in der Art. Über den D-Sub Anschluss schließt man dann einen Beamer an, welcher nur einen der zwei Bildschirme wiedergibt. In der Taskleiste ist eine kleine Akkuanzeige zu finden, welche Aufschluss über die verbleibende Akkulaufzeit gibt. Als der Akku voll war zog ich das Kabel heraus. Die Anzeige gab mir etwa 2 Stunden und 20 Minuten als Restzeit an. "Das kannste besser!" dachte ich mir und öffnete die Akkuverwaltung von Acer. Das Programm ist recht übersichtlich gehalten. Es gibt im großen und ganzen zwei Schieberegler. Einer regelt die CPU Leistung (das oben beschriebene Cool'n'Quiet) und einer die Displaybeleuchtung. Ersterer stand in etwa in der Mitte und letzterer fast ganz rechts, also drehte ich den CPU auf Minimum und die Beleuchtung auf etwa 40%. Das Display wurde hierbei dynamisch dunkler, allerdings kann man noch alles sehr gut erkennen auf dieser Stufe. Ein erneuter Blick auf die Akkuanzeige: 2 Stunden und 50 Minuten! Man kann auch noch erweiterte Optionen unter Windows selbst einstellen (z.B. was geschehen soll, wenn der Akkudeckel geschlossen wird). Man kann hierbei immer zwischen Netzbetrieb und Akkubetrieb unterscheiden.

Im Guten und Ganzen geht alles sehr schnell von der Hand: Ordner öffnen und schließen in kürzester Zeit und auch Programme starten so schnell, wie man es von einem Dual Core Prozessor erwarten kann. Wenn man ein Programm ausführt, welches den CPU etwas fordert, dreht der Lüfter etwas hoch, aber nicht so sehr, dass es stört. Aber nach kurzer Zeit regelt er fast wieder auf ein unhörbares Level zurück.

Als letzte Aktion lud ich mir die Programme "CPUz" und "Everest" herunter. CPUz sammelt Informationen über die Hardware und gibt diese dann aus. Es zeigt mir zum Beispiel, dass sich der CPU im Leerlauf auf 800MHz (pro Kern) heruntertaktet und nur noch 0.8V verbraucht. Auch der RAM taktet nur noch halb so hoch wie normal. Dieser stammt übrigens von Hyundai. An die Latenzen kann ich mich leider nicht mehr erinnern, da ich danach den Arbeitsspeicher ausgetauscht habe und seitdem schon ein paar Tage vergangen sind. Everest liest die Temperaturen aus. Hier liegt der CPU mit rund 39°C schon recht hoch und das spürt man auch, wenn man die Hand vor die Lüftungsschlitze hält. Wenn man mal kalte Finger hat, kann man diese hier wunderbar wieder aufwärmen.

Genug geguckt, jetzt wird erst mal die Festplatte gesäubert. Dies hatte zum einen den schon weiter oben beschriebenen Grund über meine Aversionen gegenüber fertig eingerichteten PCs als Ursache und noch dazu kam der Fakt, dass ich einen 64bit CPU habe aber nur ein 32bit Betriebssystem installiert ist. Das wusste ich zwar schon vorher, allerdings ist es unmöglich, einen Laptop mit 64bit Windows Vista zu finden. Ich habe mir eine 64bit-Version der "Home Premium"-Fassung zusätzlich besorgt. Ich sicherte noch zuvor die Acer Wallpaper auf meinem Hauptrechner, in dem Wissen, dass diese mit einer Formatierung wohl unwiederbringlich verloren gehen würden.

Ich legte also die DVD ein und begann mit der Installation. Ich entfernte die vorweg eingestellten Partitionen und beschränkte mich auf eine einzelne Große für alles. Bei der Nachfrage nach dem Key gab ich den Originalkey des Notebooks ein. Leicht unklar ob dies funktionieren würde, drückte ich auf weiter und er wurde sogar ohne Murren angenommen! Ich schloss alles ab und Vista wurde gestartet. Einen Großteil der Treiber hatte dieses auch sofort parat und ich konnte sogar zugleich ins Internet, um alle Treiber von der Acerhomepage zu laden, denn eine Treiber CD lag nicht bei. Nach ein paar wenigen Klicks war ich auch direkt bei der entsprechenden Seite angelangt und konnte alle Treiber herunterladen. Bis auf den Cardreader funktionierten auch alle 32bit Treiber und eine Email an Acer bezüglich eines 64bit Treibers für den Cardreader blieb bis heute unbeantwortet. Inzwischen hat man allerdings eine weitere Liste speziell für 64bit Treiber und nun geht auch der Cardreader!! *freu*

Soweit möglich, ersetzte ich die Treiber nach und nach gegen aktuellere Originaltreiber der eigentlichen Gerätehersteller. Für den Sound nutze ich den aktuellen Realtek Treiber von der eigenen Website, für die Grafikkarte nutze ich ebenso die Originalsoftware von AMD.de (die Versionsnummer des Treibers von der Acer Homepage war überhaupt nicht auf der AMD Seite zu finden) und auch für den Marvell Yukon LAN Port nutze ich die Originaltreiber.

Aus einer Liste auf der Acerhomepage wählte ich ein paar Programme für meinen Laptop aus, die ich als nützlich empfand, den Rest lies ich dort.
Ich entschied mich für ein Programm, mit dem ich die Akkusettings verwalten kann, eines, mit dem ich Systeminformationen auslesen kann und eines für die LAN- und WLAN-Verwaltung. Damit diese Programme funktionieren, wird ein Hauptprogramm benötigt, da es sich dabei lediglich um Plugins handelt. Das Hauptprogramm steht natürlich ebenso zur Auswahl und nach der Installation dessen kann man auch die Plugins installieren. Während es läuft, hat man eine kleine Liste mit den jeweiligen Logos der installierten Addons auf dem Desktop. Hierüber kann man direkt auf die Funktionen zugreifen.

Als letztes Lud ich noch das Programm "Grid Vista" von der Homepage. Dies ist das weiter oben beschriebene Tool, mit dem man den Bildschirm unterteilen kann.

Mit einer wesentlich leichteren HDD kann ich nun endlich die Benutzung ungestört fortsetzen und bei vollem Akku zeigt mir Windows eine Restzeit von knapp 3 Stunden an, nachdem ich alles ordentlich eingestellt habe. Zum Schreiben, für Tabellen und alle anderen Microsoft Office typischen Aufgaben verwende ich Open Office, einem Freewareprogramm, welches alle Formate von Microsoft zu 100% unterstützt und vollständig kompatibel ist.
Ich hatte bislang nicht die geringsten Probleme, lediglich der RAM macht mir etwas Sorgen: Zum einen gibt er einen Teil an die Grafikkarte ab und zum anderen reserviert sich Vista selbst immer 50% der verfügbaren Menge. Zwar werden diese bei Bedarf zumindest teilweise auch freigegeben aber insgesamt bleiben von dem 1GB nur noch etwa 400MB übrig, was sich bei anspruchsvolleren Programmen wie Video- und Bildbearbeitungssoftware sicherlich negativ bemerkbar machen würde.

Ein kurzer Blick auf die Sondertasten: Links von der Tastatur hat Acer ein paar der üblichen Tasten angebracht, mit denen man z.B. Windows Live Mail starten kann, das Browserfenster aktualisiert oder sonstige Sonderfeatures ausführt. Zudem hat Acer auf den Zahl- und Pfeiltasten mit blau weitere Shortkeys eingefügt, welche man mit FN anspricht. So kann man per FN+Oben / Unten die Lautstärke regeln und mit FN+Links / Rechts die Bildschirmhelligkeit. Es gibt auch Funktionen, mit denen man den Bildschirm ausschaltet (ohne Ruhemodus) oder den Laptop komplett in den Ruhemodus schickt. Auch das Touchpad inkl. der Mousetasten kann man de-/aktivieren, damit man die Mouse beim Schreiben nicht versehentlich bewegt oder ungewollt Klicks ausführt. Leider gibt der Speaker hierbei ein akustisches Signal ab, was in einer Konferenz oder im Hörsaal schon stören könnte, wenn man dies andauernd macht. Als Alternative dazu kann man im Treiber des Touchpads einstellen, dass dieses automatisch deaktiviert wird, sobald man eine USB-Mouse anschließt (ohne *Beep*). Allerdings muss hierzu die Treibersoftware von der Acer Homepage installiert sein.

:-:-:-:-:-:

* BIOS*
Nun will ich wissen, was das BIOS denn so alles hergibt. Ich habe ja nicht mit viel gerechnet aber etwas an Möglichkeiten sollte es doch schon hergeben.

Ich startete also den Laptop neu und drückte F2, um dorthin zugelangen. Ich hätte mir zwar das normale Award BIOS gewünscht (das blaue mit gelber Schrift wie bei den meisten Mainboards; man hat ein großes Menü und kann direkt mit den Pfeiltasten zu den Kategorien springen) aber in dem Notebook verbarg sich das Phoenix BIOS (Benutzer mit ASUS Mainboards kennen es, es ist Grau mit Blau und in Tabs aufgeteilt, zwischen denen man mit Links und Rechts wechselt). Optisch gefällt es mir zwar besser, aber die Übersichtlichkeit und Menüsteuerung kann mich absolut nicht überzeugen. Zudem bietet es in der Regel bei weitem nicht die Möglichkeiten, die das Award BIOS bietet.

Aber genug dazu, zurück zum eigentlichen BIOS: Es gibt die Menüs "Information", "Main", "Advanced", "Security", "Boot" und "Exit".

* Information:*
Hier kann man ein paar der Informationen über das System auslesen. Dazu gehören CPU Name / Geschwindigkeit, Name der HDD und des DVD-Laufwerks, Version des BIOS (V1.1 bei meinem Gerät), BIOS der Grafikkarte, Seriennummer, Produktname / -hersteller und noch diverse Zahlen von verschiedenen Dingen.

In der vollständigen Fassung dieses BIOS kann man sonst eigentlich noch Dinge wie CPU Temperatur, Chipsatztemperatur, Stromspannungen, etc auslesen. Dies fehlt leider...

* Main:*
Hier lässt sich die Uhrzeit und das Datum einstellen. Des weiteren sieht man hier die Menge des Arbeitsspeichers und man kann auch auswählen, wie viel davon der Grafikkarte zugeteilt werden sollen. Mann kann sich zwischen 64, 128 und 256MB entscheiden.

Dann gibt es noch die Möglichkeit zu wählen, ob man beim Hochfahren den Acer Bildschirm sehen will oder den normalen Bildschirm, in dem Nutzer kurz Informationen zu allen erkannten Geräten gegeben werden.
Den Eintrag "Power on Display" verstehe ich nicht so recht. Hier kann man wählen zwischen "Auto" oder "Both". Ich kann allerdings bei keiner Einstellung einen Unterschied beim Hochfahren erkennen.

Als nächstes hat man das Möglichkeit, das "Wake-Up-On-LAN"-Event zu aktivieren. Mit dieser Option ist es möglich, einen PC im Netzwerk vom eigenen PC aus hochzufahren.

Man kann auch einstellen, ob man per Druck auf F12 beim Hochfahren das Bootmenü angezeigt bekommen soll. In dem Bootmenü kann man unabhängig von der eigentlich eingestellten Reihenfolge auswählen, von welcher Quelle gestartet werden soll.

Zu guter Letzt kann man noch einstellen, ob man beim Hochfahren per Druck auf Alt+F10 die Acer Disk-To-Disk Recovery ausführen möchte. Was das ist kann ich nur ahnen: Hierbei wird vermutlich das System auf den Stand zurückgeführt, wie es beim Neukauf war. Testen möchte ich das aber nicht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* Advanced:*
Etwas leer sieht es hier aus: Es besteht nur die Möglichkeit, den Infrarotport zu deaktivieren. Dazu gesellt sich das, mir bisher unbekannte, Untermenü "ASF Configuration". Hier kann man einstellen, wie lange alles maximal dauern darf, bevor der Laptop sich neustartet, da er sonst von einem Fehler ausgeht. Z.B. kann man wählen, wie lange Windows maximal laden darf, bevor von einem Freeze ausgegangen wird und sich das Notebook rebootet. Selbige Option gibt es für den Ladevorgang des BIOS.

* Security:*
Hier kann man Passwörter für das BIOS und die Festplatte eingeben. Das "Supervisor"-Passwort muss man bei jedem Aufruf des BIOS eingeben, sofern dieses eingestellt ist. Wenn man ein HDD Passwort einstellt, muss man dieses automatisch beim Hochfahren eingeben. Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit, nach dem Hauptkennwort zu verlangen zu lassen, wenn man hochfährt, vorrausgesetzt, es ist eins eingestellt. Man kann also zwei unterschiedliche Kennwörter abfragen lassen, bevor ein Unbefugter auch nur den Anmeldebildschirm von Windows (mit einem weiteren Passwort) zu sehen bekommt, was sehr zur Sicherheit beiträgt.

* Boot:*
Hier kann man einstellen, in welcher Reihenfolge auf welchen Quellen nach bootbaren Systemen gesucht werden soll. Man kann hier auch USB Geräte eingeben, wenn man das Betriebssystem auf einer externen Festplatte hat.

* Exit:*
Wie es der Name vermuten lässt, kann man hier auswählen, auf welche Weise man das BIOS verlassen möchte: Mit oder ohne Speicherung der Daten, oder nur speichern und nicht verlassen, die Änderungen rückgängig machen und nicht verlassen oder ob man die Standardeinstellungen wiederherstellen möchte.

:-:-:-:-:-:

* Eigene Erweiterungen*

* Vista 64*
Wie ich schon früher sagte, habe ich das vorinstallierte Windows Vista 32bit gegen die 64bit Fassung ausgetauscht, da ich meinen 64bit Turion auch wirklich vollständig ausnutzen möchte. Acer gibt sogar vollständigen 64bit Treibersupport, was ich absolut genial finde! Man muss allerdings immer darauf achten, dass man die richtigen Treiber herunterlädt, da es, wie ich bereits ganz oben schrieb, auch schon ein neueres Model mit fast gleichem Namen gibt: Acer Travelmate 5520G. Hier wurde unter anderem auch ein anderes WLAN Modul verbaut, für welches man die Treiber auf dieser Seite findet.

* 2GB RAM*
Da ich weiß, dass 1GB für Vista "etwas" unterdimensioniert ist, habe ich mir 2x 1GB von Corsair geholt. Zwar achte ich bei RAM eigentlich nicht auf die Marke, allerdings war dieser überraschender Weise am günstigsten zu haben! Noch vor MDT! Da das BIOS keinerlei Einstellmöglichkeiten für Taktraten bietet, sollte man schon darauf achten, dass man auch DDR2 667 RAM kauft. Die Latenzen der Riegel, die ich nachgerüstet habe, betragen CL5,5,5,15. Ich hatte bislang keine Abstürze oder dergleichen, was darauf hindeutet, dass dieser Arbeitsspeicher wirklich kompatibel zu sein scheint. Ein Blick in CPUz verrät mir, dass er auch mit der korrekten Geschwindigkeit läuft. Ich hatte zunächst nur einen Riegel ausgetauscht, wodurch ich 1,5GB hatte. Aber auch mit den verschiedenen RAMs gab es keinerlei Probleme.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Größerer Akku*
Da ich in der Uni vermutlich nicht so viele Gelegenheiten haben werde, den Akku aufzuladen, habe ich mich entschlossen, einen zweiten Akku zu kaufen, da der erste niemals den ganzen Tag überstehen würde. Die Preisliste auf Acer.de gibt Aufschluss, nach was ich suchen muss. Das benötigte Model heißt "LC.BTP00.006" und kostet im Einzelhandel rund 100. Es handelt sich dabei nicht um exakt den selben Akku wie der, der bei dem Notebook mitgeliefert wurde, sondern um ein Modell eines anderen Herstellers. Der Originalakku hat eine Stromspannung von 11.1V und -stärke von 4000mAh, was einer Leistung von 44,4W bedeutet. Der Akku ist Hergestellt in Japan und zusammengesetzt in China. Hersteller ist die Firma Conis71. Interessanter Weise wird die Warnung angegeben, dass dieser Akku NUR durch Akkus der selben Marke ausgetauscht werden sollte, da sonst Explosionsgefahr oder dergleichen besteht. Der von Acer selbst gelistete Akku mit der Nummer "LC.BTP00.006" ist allerdings von der Marke Sanyo! Auch hier steht der Hinweis, dass die Verwendung von Akkus anderer Hersteller gefährlich sei. Dieses Teil wurde ebenso in Japan produziert und in China zusammengesetzt. Er verfügt über 8 Zellen, liefert eine Stromspannung von 14,8V und eine -stärke von 4800mAh, also 71,04W! Diese Mehrleistung spiegelt sich auch in der Laufzeit wieder: Windows gibt bei voller Ladung ganze 4 Stunden und 10 Minuten an!

:-:-:-:-:-:

* Umbautipps*
Wenn euch mein Bericht überzeugt hat und ihr euch dieses Notebook holen wollt (ich kanns echt empfehlen!), schreibe ich hier eine kleine Anleitung, wie ich beim Umbau vorgegangen bin. Falls ihr Angst vor einem Garantieverfall oder dergleichen habt: Ich habe beim Umbau keinerlei Siegel oder dergleichen bemerkt.

Auf der Unterseite ist in der Mitte eine große Platte. Hier dreht ihr alle Schrauben mit einem kleinen Schraubenzieher locker (komplett rausziehen könnt ihr sie nicht). Dreht einfach solange, bis es einmal kurz knackst. Das ist das Zeichen dafür, dass die Schraube sich nicht weiterlösen wird und wieder etwas zurückgesprungen ist. Auf der linken Seite ist eine kleine Einkerbung. Drückt hier die Abdeckung VORSICHTIG mit dem Fingernagel etwas oben, bis die Halterungen an dieser Stelle aushaken. Wandert weiter um die Platte herum und drückt überall die Platte etwas nach oben, is sie sich überall gelöst hat. Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite der Kerbe ist die Platte mit ein paar größeren Nasen im Gehäuse verankert, diese werdet ihr so nicht lockern können. Löst also die Verhakungen an jeder Seite außer der genannten. Wenn ihr das habt, hebt die Platte an und zieht sie in Richtung der Kerbe diagonal nach oben weg. Nun habt ihr so gut wie alle Innereien des Notebooks vor euch. Hier könnt ihr nun problemlos den Arbeitsspeicher oder die Festplatte austauschen. Bei dem RAM müsst ihr an den Seiten der Riegel die Halterungen nach außen drücken, damit dieser freigegeben wird und automatisch nach Oben bewegt. Zieht ihn heraus und wiederholt das gleiche mit dem zweiten Riegel, sofern ihr beide austauschen wollt. Den neuen RAM steckt ihr genauso rein wie ihr den alten herausgezogen habt. Achtet auf die Kerbe im Slot, die euch anzeigt, wiederum ihr die neue Komponente reinstecken müsst. Wenn der neue Riegel korrekt sitzt, drück ihn in die Waagerechte und drück die beiden Verankerungen wieder zusammen, damit er fixiert wird. Es ist wirklich kinderleicht!

Einen Festplattenaustausch habe ich bisher noch nicht vorgenommen, allerdings könnte ich mir denken, wie man dies macht: Zwischen HDD und Lade ist vorn noch etwas Platz. Nachdem ihr die Schrauben gelöst habt, zieht ihr sie einfach nach vorn weg und hebt sie dann an. Die neue Festplatte setzt ihr in umgekehrter Reihenfolge wieder ein. Sobald SSDs (Solid State Disks, das sind neuartige Festplatten mit weniger Stromverbrauch und auf Basis von Flashspeicher) günstiger sind, werde ich hier höchstwahrscheinlich eine einbauen, da es der Akkulaufzeit auf jeden Fall gut tun würde.

Beim Zusammenbau geht man genau umgekehrt vor: Zunächst schiebt man die Abdeckung mit den langen Nasen an der einen Seite wieder unter das Gehäuse und senkt anschließend das ganze ab. Dann drückt man vorsichtig alle Verankerungen wieder fest und dreht zum Schluss die schrauben wieder rein. Allerdings sollte man sie nicht zu fest ziehen, da auch die Gewinde nur aus Kunststoff sind.

:-:-:-:-:-:

* Was fehlt:*
Falls der eine oder andere ein paar Dinge in meinem Bericht vermissen sollte: Das Travelmate 5520 verfügt über keinen normalen PS/2 Anschluss für eine externe Mouse! Hier muss man also zu USB-Geräten greifen. Das selbe gilt für einen Druckeranschluss, auch dieser ist nicht vorhanden.

:-:-:-:-:-:

* Leistung:*
Ich habe zum Spaß zwei Spiele angetestet und zu meiner Überraschung konnte ich beide auf fast höchsten Einstellungen völlig ruckelfrei spielen! Die Spiele um die es geht sind Second Life und Entropia Universe, zwei Onlinerollenspiele. Natürlich sind dies keine Grafikkracher, aber ich spiele sie auch auf meinem normalen Rechner sehr oft, auch wenn dieser wesentlich bessere Spiele problemlos darstellen könnte. Allerdings wären diese ohne eine extra Mouse unspielbar gewesen auf dem Touchpad. Übrigens sind auch bei schnelleren Bewegungen keine Schlieren entstanden!

Natürlich habe ich auch den 3DMark06 durchlaufen lassen. Für alle die nicht wissen, was das für ein Programm ist: Hier werden mehrere Tests durchgeführt und anschließend ausgewertet. So kann man sein System mit anderen vergleichen. Zunächst werden zwei Tests auf Basis des alten SM2 (Shader Model 2) durchgeführt, anschließend folgen zwei CPU Tests und zum Schluss noch einmal zwei Tests mit SM3 (Shader Model 3). Hier die Ergebnisse:

Gesamt: 313 Punkte
SM2 144 Punkte (ist eben eine Officegrafikkarte)
SM3 --- (wird nicht unterstützt, könnte es aber auch gar nicht ausreichend schnell darstellen)
CPU 1330 (zumindest hier zeigt das Notebook, was man von einer Dual-Core CPU auf Einsteigerlevel erwarten kann)

Ebenso in die Kategorie "Leistung" passt meiner Meinung nach die Bewertung des Wireless LANs: Problemlos verbindet es sich innerhalb von Sekunden nach Systemstart zu meinem Router und auch über 100m Luftlinie von meinem Garten aus bauen sich die Seiten ohne merkliche Verzögerungen auf!! Dies ist wirklich beachtlich und sorgt für eine große Flexibilität bei der Suche nach einem stillen Plätzchen zum Arbeiten. Herunterladen funktioniert problemlos mit bis zu 380KB/s, dem Maximum meiner Internetverbindung.

:-:-:-:-:-:

* Mein Fazit*
Eventuell liest sich der eine oder andere Abschnitt etwas negativ, aber insgesamt konnte mich mein Turiontop voll und ganz überzeugen. Dass Acer 64bit Treiber zur Verfügung stellt, obwohl diese Gerät in keiner mir bekannten Ausführung mit einem 64bit Betriebssystem daherkommt, ist meiner Meinung nach sehr vorbildlich. Allerdings kreide ich grade das Fehlen eines 64bit Vistas negativ an, da erst hiermit der Prozessor vollständig ausgereizt wird. Recht gut finde ich die bereitgestellte Software von Acer selbst, die dem Nutzer den Zugriff auf viele Features erleichtert. Die CPU-Leistung ist für den angezielten Aufgabenbereich mehr als ausreichend und man muss niemals lange warten, bis ein Programm vollständig geladen ist. Auch wenn ich eigentlich nie darauf achte, ist die geringe Lautstärke doch sehr angenehm und dürfte die rundum sitzenden nicht sonderlich stören, da man schon wirklich sehr genau hinhören muss, um bei normaler Zimmerlautstärke überhaupt die Lüfter herauszuhören.

Für den Preis von EUR680 (inzwischen nur noch 640!) hat es eine exzellente Ausstattung und auch die Leistung kommt nicht zu knapp. Allein der schwache Akku ist in gewisser Weise ein Manko, wenn man nicht immer eine Steckdose vor Ort hat. Wenn man vom Namen "TRAVELmate" ausgeht, sollte man schon etwas besseres voraussetzen können. Allerdings kann der separat erhältliche, stärkere Ersatzakku hier einiges wieder gutmachen. Am besten nimmt man immer beide mit, um genug Strom zu haben. Das Design kann sehr überzeugen, auch wenn sich der etwas biegsame Deckel beim Hochheben schon irgendwie bedenklich anfühlt.

Ebenso kreide ich das ehr bescheidene BIOS etwas negativ an, welches nicht grade mit einem hohen Funktionsumfang besticht, auch wenn mir die Sache mit dem Passwort ganz gut gefällt. Vermutlich bin ich hier aber auch nur durch meine, bisher immer selbstgebauten, Rechner zu sehr "verwöhnt". Funktionen, die Spannungsänderungen oder Übertaktungen ermöglichen, können in falschen Händen die Hardware beschädigen. Allerdings könnte hier eine Untertaktung in Verbindung mit einer Spannungskorrektur nach unten die Akkudauer erneut positiv beeinflussen, ohne die Gefahr, etwas zu beschädigen. Sehr gut gefällt mir, dass der Umbau so leicht von der Hand geht. Alles befindet sich unter einer einzigen Abdeckung, die sich sehr leicht lösen lässt. Bei dem Laptop meiner Schwester sind es gut und gerne drei verschiedene Abdeckungen und man muss quasi erst suchen, wenn man etwas bestimmtes austauschen möchte. Auch habe ich es schon erlebt, dass man nur an die Hardware herankommt, wenn man das GESAMTE Notebook komplett auseinander baut! All dies bleibt dem Nutzer hier erspart und ein Hardwarewechsel dauert keine 30 Minuten.

Abschließend kann ich nur wiederholen, dass ich rundum zufrieden bin! Ein echtes Supernotebook für die, die daran arbeiten und nicht spielen wollen.

Ich hoffe, ihr hattet freude an dem Bericht und ich konnte dem einen oder anderen dieses Notebook näher bringen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: [Comunity Review] Acer Travelmate 5520 - Super Notebook für nicht-Gamer*

Sehr ausführlicher Bericht, gut gemacht! Am besten die Bilder direkt hier hochladen. Imageshack zieht sich teilweise wie Kaugummi beim Laden.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: [Comunity Review] Acer Travelmate 5520 - Super Notebook für nicht-Gamer*

Ja, ich würde auch vorschlagen, die Bilder hier direkt hochzuladen...


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: [Comunity Review] Acer Travelmate 5520 - Super Notebook für nicht-Gamer*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Sehr ausführlicher Bericht, gut gemacht! Am besten die Bilder direkt hier hochladen. Imageshack zieht sich teilweise wie Kaugummi beim Laden.



Argh ok, wusste nicht, dass das geht. :o Das is ja mein erster Beitrag in diesem Forum..:p


----------



## Marbus16 (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: [Comunity Review] Acer Travelmate 5520 - Super Notebook für nicht-Gamer*

Das ist nun dein 2ter 

Ansonsten kannst du auch www.PCTFlux.net nehmen, wenn dir 1,91MB nicht reichen.

Ich selber habe mich auf ein Acer Extensa 5220 festgelegt. Beinhaltet: Celeron M530; GMA3000; 512MB RAM; 80GB HDD; DVD-RW; 15,4" NON-GLARE Display. Das Ding kostet leicht über 400, bei Geizhals in der Katerogie 15,4" Widescreen ganz oben bei Sortierung nach Preis. Es ist sehr leise. Habs allerdings noch nicht


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: [Comunity Review] Acer Travelmate 5520 - Super Notebook für nicht-Gamer*

Habe mir erlaubt, 2 Bilder im Text einzubauen und die Headline etwas hervorzuheben... Sonst wird es etwas schwierig, den Text zu erfassen.


----------



## Marbus16 (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: [Comunity Review] Acer Travelmate 5520 - Super Notebook für nicht-Gamer*

So seien mir ein paar Fragen erlaubt:

Mit welcher Fassung von Vista wurde das Schleppi geliefert?

mit dem Key von Acer ließ sich auch das 64bit Vista problemlos installieren?


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: [Comunity Review] Acer Travelmate 5520 - Super Notebook für nicht-Gamer*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> So seien mir ein paar Fragen erlaubt:
> 
> Mit welcher Fassung von Vista wurde das Schleppi geliefert?
> 
> mit dem Key von Acer ließ sich auch das 64bit Vista problemlos installieren?



Mitgeliefert wurde Vista 32bit (im Text beschrieben) und bei der Installation von 64bit klappte der Key von Acer ohne Probleme (auch im Text beschrieben  ).

(Sry dass ich erst jetzt reagiere, hatte ne Weile kein Inet..)


----------



## Marbus16 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: [Comunity Review] Acer Travelmate 5520 - Super Notebook für nicht-Gamer*

Sorry, hatte da so müde Augen und begrenzte aufnahmefähigkeit... 

Aber danke der Antwort.


----------



## RockstarGamerMZ (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: [Comunity Review] Acer Travelmate 5520 - Super Notebook für nicht-Gamer*

Ich will ja mal nichts sagen aber beim aufmachen des ersten Bildes auf Imagehack meldete sich mein Virenscanner mit einem Html Script Virus

Sehr Informativer Beitrag wobei ich nicht verstehe warum Vista den Acer Key geschluckt hat?!?!?!


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: [Comunity Review] Acer Travelmate 5520 - Super Notebook für nicht-Gamer*



RockstarGamerMZ schrieb:


> Ich will ja mal nichts sagen aber beim aufmachen des ersten Bildes auf Imagehack meldete sich mein Virenscanner mit einem Html Script Virus
> 
> Sehr Informativer Beitrag wobei ich nicht verstehe warum Vista den Acer Key geschluckt hat?!?!?!



Ich wollts ja erst selbst nicht glauben, aber anscheinend macht Microsoft beim Key-Decryptingsprozess keine Unterschiede zwischen 32bit und 64bit. MS selbst bietet ja auch den Service an, dass man gegen eine kleine (Bearbeitungs- / Versand-)Gebühr und per Angabe des Keys einen alternativen Datenträger bekommen kann.
Angeblich ist es ja so, dass ganz egal welche Version du kaufst, du die vollwertige Ultimate Version auf dem Datenträger hast. Aber es gibt Unterschiede zwischen 32 und 64 bit, weil sich da die Programmcodes zu sehr unterscheiden.
Also sprich: Wenn du Win Vista Home 32bit kaufst, bekommst du die Ultimate 32bit DVD und wenn du Vista Home 64bit kaufst, bekommst du die 64bit DVD.
Es gibt also grundsätzlich nur ZWEI Versionen: 32bit und 64bit.

Jetzt das große AAABER: Der Key entscheidet, welche Funktionen du hast. So werden eben ein paar Features einfach nicht mitinstalliert, wenn du nur nen Key für Home Premium eingibst. MS ist es sowas von Latte, ob du 32 oder 64 bit hast, solang du nur die für deine Lizenz geltenden Funktionen nutzen kannst. Evtl fehlen bei mir ja durch den Key ebenso ein paar Features aber das meiste / wichtigste scheint ja da zu sein. Aber 64bit sinds auf jeden Fall.

Hier noch eben der Link, wo man sich für nen kleinen Obolus alternative Datenträger bestellen kann:
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsvista/1031/ordermedia/de-de/default.mspx

Das ist etwa mein aktueller Wissensstand zu der ganzen Sache. Was davon richtig und was falsch ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------

